# 8 pm..



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

customer mentions that original renovator.. carpenter/electrician (who disappeared right before finish with money) left out a few lights and water heater finished.. and oh yea bathroom stopped power stopped working. this is why.. 
(had to cut bottom board of sheetrock off)


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

theJcK said:


> customer mentions that original renovator.. carpenter/electrician (who disappeared right before finish with money) left out a few lights and water heater finished.. and oh yea bathroom stopped power stopped working. this is why.. (had to cut bottom board of sheetrock off)


I was coming back, honest!


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

theJcK said:


> customer mentions that original renovator.. carpenter/electrician (who disappeared right before finish with money) left out a few lights and water heater finished.. and oh yea bathroom stopped power stopped working. this is why..
> (had to cut bottom board of sheetrock off)


Nice, send him a thank you card...:laughing:


----------

